#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which are the steps we should follow to achieve financial independence?

## Bhavya

An individual or a household has enough wealth to live on without having to hang on revenue from any form of occupation it is called financial independence. Financially independent individuals have properties that produce a cash flow that is equivalent to their overheads. Many people don't really have faith in that financial independence is probable. But it’s not that impossible with proper tactics we can achieve it. Can you guys tell me which are the steps we should follow to achieve financial independence?

----------

